# ACT - Tuggeranong lake - wednesday the 13/10/10



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Thinking of an after work flick around tuggeranong lake for a yellow hopefully , anyone interested? from about 5.35 to sunset.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll see how it goes as the weather looks like it might be a bit average



> Cloudy. Areas of rain. The chance of thunderstorms during the afternoon. Winds NW/SW averaging up to 30 km/h tending NW up to 45 km/h later in the evening.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

lol if its raining i wont be going , if not then i will be there


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't you ever have to work Lincoln 8) .

I can't make Wednedsay, and I've never fished Tuggers. I doubt you'll need a sounder there :lol: . Good luck.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

after 5.15 i dont have to work , and every second weekend is a long weekend for me  , i reken i have a great setup


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Went out today instead with nothing to show for it exept one lost lure


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWel7HD8AAJ1fgAAQUf//8qmgvoo/7//wQAG12nbXbhomlMm0QGQaNADR6gAAZGgaaRpMSn5UHiQMgAMENA0BoGmiU0D0mgAAAAAAANBtSmhlMmmSaep6T0mjQwmjTRoDEyNKYqds3MOApmUZ5RctQXK8N+fLjr+mvaGlexl9n6psGB+XEZQoPm9TnmZ4R5IJkQ2umGkaw3PLKG+i+Mw7TJQYua2Ey1NTSVdj8qO4gcLtZaXjvMBqN1lXWyZZkUo1qMCrhusihxGFgxgrvuvBDaUlbC1HZEtZGBo0YBnTqKRlsHSOYUB7p7kOfLY2gxR8SM0HIzKQyEVp53F0rcRa/ZRMs5vHSnvjVE0h4a49PkWSqsWklHHFzpZyQM5EbwzOQ75IswAoSApcYB1YOsD6Y3iFomCqhx/yFdpJzH7a9qCWExEXX6qp6VuBspJ6PwTiTz2G8AXk29cmNvabS+rXxUTTYMasV9iQWmghwfSMdGFbsk6UeGyid6PUiQ6apKzkIQwuBjsMhl24VHPAYiJAo9ySKxfRRdAkrjNVqX4HyWa8BOuFEUNkp41rMGDMQqiIxHbXjqxD1RKuKfH1kypfU7PnlKVASu4CYjgNXhXJOWwF8S1CHkLKZIU/i7kinChIdL2OH4A=


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I've mapped most of tuggers and you can see the deeper spots in dark blue http://www.ozfishmaps.com/threads/7-Lak ... p-Coverage


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

linx said:


> Went out today instead with nothing to show for it exept one lost lure


Hey linx - go and get yourself a tackleback and 15m of venetian cord, will pay for itself in no time dude


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah i plan on modifying something i have into a lure retriving device and i just ordered a heap of para cord i will use with it ( and for my anchor rope) , thanks for the help and ideas guys


----------

